# Books for sale



## goodwillbob1 (Feb 23, 2016)

My wife is an author from Vine Grove, Kentucky and she’d like you to check out some of her works. They can be purchased by using the links below from Amazon.com.


The Emissary - Arrival (Horsewomen of the Zombie Apocalpyse Book 2)Kindle Edition
by K. A. Jordan (Author)
The daughters of Ken McLeod certainly aren't. Armed with bows and mounted on Spanish mustangs, these girls ride like Huns, sweeping across the world in ruins. Armed to the teeth, the sisters are light cavalry, quiet enough to avoid the zombies, and fast enough to outrun them. 
Bethany McLeod is the Emissary, bringing together the scattered remnants of humanity, in an alliance that might just save the human race. Beth, with her sisters Alexis, Dani and Julie, made the dangerous journey to visit the struggling Davidson clan at Fort Chatten, Kentucky. 

They've arrived at Fort Chatten — to find just how dysfunctional the Davidson Clan really is: Livestock is running loose, there's no organization, no crops and no garden. Beth must do what she can to help Alexis fix the problems, but there's only a few days before Beth, Dani and Julie have to return home. 

Will it be enough? 
Be the first to review this item

________________________________________
See all 2 formats and editions
•	Kindle 
$2.99Read with Our Free App
Paperback 
$8.952 Used from $6.947 New from $6.42

Link: Amazon.com: The Emissary - Arrival (Horsewomen of the Zombie Apocalpyse Book 2) eBook: K. A. Jordan: Kindle Store





The Emissary - Journey (Horsewomen of the Zombie Apocalypse Book 1)Kindle Edition
by K. A. Jordan (Author)
Not all women are helpless Zombie-bait. The daughters of Ken McLeod certainly aren't. Armed with bows and mounted on Spanish mustangs these girls ride like Huns, sweeping across the world in ruins. Bethany McLeod is the Emissary, bringing together the scattered remnants of humanity, in an alliance that might just save the human race. 
Three years after the Zombie Apocalypse, a handful of settlements communicate by ham radio. When the Davidson clan asked for help, clan McLeod answers. Bethany McLeod must take her sisters Alexis, Dani and Julie on the dangerous journey to Fort Chatten, Kentucky to form an alliance with the Davidson clan. 

Led by Bethany, the four sisters risk their lives to help the struggling Davidson clan. Armed to the teeth, the sisters are light cavalry, quiet enough to avoid the walking dead and fast enough to outrun them. 

Militia, marauders and mad-men abound, the dead walk the land, eating everything in their path. Can four women and six horses make the hundred-mile journey to Fort Chatten? 
4.3 out of 5 stars 3 customer reviews

________________________________________
See all 2 formats and editions
•	Kindle 
$0.00Read with Our Free App

•	Paperback 
$5.992 Used from $6.499 New from $4.08
Read more
Link: http://www.amazon.com/Emissary-Jour...UTF8&qid=1456051483&sr=8-4&keywords=ka+jordan




Let's Do Lunch Kindle Edition
by K. A. Jordan (Author)
Lindsey Bennett is caught between two men, one will tease her, the other will use her; both are capable of killing. 

A business owner at the mercy of her employees, Lindsey Bennett of the restaurant "Let's Do Lunch," finds her employees have no mercy. When Lindsey drops everything to be her injured mother's caregiver, relying on her sister to run the restaurant proves to be a mistake. Lindsey's trusted cook quits, the new cook changes the menu, her sister hires a waitress who can't run a register and money comes up missing. When a bug gets in a customer's food, Lindsey could lose it all! Somebody should get fired. But once she's back in charge, Lindsey finds that hiring is easier than firing. 

More problems arise with the men in her life. Her new chef Brandon Pendleton – smart, sexy, fast living: he's the life of every party. Sergeant Kevin "Tag" McTaggart – handsome, aloof, this wounded warrior's blue eyes see into the depths of her soul. One will tease her until she gives up all her secrets. The other is out to use her and her restaurant. 

Surrounded by criminals, deceived on all sides, and catapulted from crisis to crisis, can Lindsey stay focused? Her restaurant and her life are at stake.
3.8 out of 5 stars 18 customer reviews

________________________________________
See all 2 formats and editions
•	Kindle 
$3.99Read with Our Free App

•	Paperback 
$8.505 Used from $7.6012 New from $6.192 Collectible from $6.50


Link: http://www.amazon.com/Lets-Do-Lunch...UTF8&qid=1456051483&sr=8-8&keywords=ka+jordan





Swallow the Moon Kindle Edition
An accountant for a failing company, June will do anything to find true love. In a Wiccan summoning ceremony, she swallows the moon in an effort to find her soul mate. What she gets is Ohio National Guardsman Eric Macmillan, who owns a cursed Suzuki Hayabusa and two spirits: DEA agent Jake the Snake, and the malevolent Cora Cobra. 

Back from Afghanistan, divorced and un-employed, Eric is the third owner of a Suzuki Hayabusa. The other owners are dead, just not departed. He's looking for the artist who created 'Cora's' snake-inspired paint job. When Eric arrives at the scene of Jake's last sting, on a one-of-a-kind motorcycle, all hell breaks loose – someone tries to kill him. 

Van Man Go is the world's greatest airbrush artist. He will repaint Eric's Hayabusa, for the usual price. Like Cora Cobra and Jake the Snake, Eric must put his soul up for collateral. Cora and Jake failed to pay their debts, now there is Hell to pay. 

Care to take a ride on the Hayabusa from Hell?

by K. A. Jordan (Author)
4.4 out of 5 stars 18 customer reviews

________________________________________
See all 2 formats and editions
•	Kindle 
$2.99Read with Our Free App

•	Paperback 
$10.992 Used from $10.9310 New from $8.03

Link: http://www.amazon.com/Swallow-Moon-...TF8&qid=1456051483&sr=8-12&keywords=ka+jordan


More About the Author
› Visit Amazon's K. A. Jordan Page






FollowFollow on Amazon
Follow authors to get new release updates, plus improved recommendations and more coming soon.
Learn More
Biography
K. A. Jordan is a refugee from the Rust Belt of Ohio, who moved to the Blue Grass of Kentucky in 1992. She writes and blogs from 'Jordan's Croft' a small farm where she lives with her husband, a retired Army Staff Sergeant and three horses.

She holds a degree in Applied Science, rides American Quarter horses, gardens and can often be found on the back of her husband's Suzuki M109 motorcycle. 

She says of her writing: "I write the stories that I want to read and can't find - complex characters, twisty plots and contemporary settings. There are no 'ripped bodices' in my fiction, but you might find charming criminals, wounded heroes, mad artists and an occasional haunted motorcycle."


----------

